# Youth Crossbow



## rathat76 (May 7, 2016)

Any recommendations or experience regarding the purchase of a youth crossbow?

Thanks


----------



## sghoghunter (May 8, 2016)

Don't know about a youth crossbow but I bought a Barnnett recruit for me and my daughter last yr. I like it cause its lite and compact for hunting out of a stand.I shot a doe lasy yr at 40 yds with a pass thru


----------

